# أعطني حريتي أطلق يديا



## Su^

Hi there!

I need help to put the vowels in the right place... in these lines from Al-Atlal. If anybody could help me with that it would be very kind!


           أعطني حريتي أطلق يدي ا إنني أعطيتك ما استبقيت شيئا


Best,


----------



## Samih

Su^ said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I need help to put the vowels in the right place... in these lines from Al-Atlal. If anybody could help me with that it would be very kind!
> 
> 
> أعطني حريتي أطلق يدي ا إنني أعطيتك ما استبقيت شيئا
> 
> 
> Best,




Hello my friend. 

i'tini horiyati, atleq yadi , inani a'taytouka ma istabqaytou chay'ane. 

Take care


----------



## Su^

Thank you very much, Samih I appreciate it!



all the best,


----------



## cherine

Samih said:


> i'tini horiyati, atleq yadi , inani a'taytouka ma istabqaytou chay'ane.


Welcome to the forum, Samih 

The verb أعطني is pronounced a3Tini.

The vowelisation/pronunciation is:
a3Tini 7urriyati, aTliq yadayya. Innani a3Taytuka ma'stabqaytu shay2a(n).
The ن in شيئًا is not pronounced to keep the rhyme.

I suggest you listen to أم كلثوم singing this poem to get the correct pronunciation. As far as I know, she didn't make mistakes in pronunciation or vowelisation.


----------



## Samih

cherine said:


> Welcome to the forum, Samih
> 
> The verb أعطني is pronounced a3Tini.
> 
> The vowelisation/pronunciation is:
> a3Tini 7urriyati, aTliq yadayya. Innani a3Taytuka ma'stabqaytu shay2a(n).
> The ن in شيئًا is not pronounced to keep the rhyme.
> 
> I suggest you listen to أم كلثوم singing this poem to get the correct pronunciation. As far as I know, she didn't make mistakes in pronunciation or vowelisation.



Thank you brother for the correction. Nonetheless, I wondered if there is not a mistake when one says A"tini ?


----------



## lukebeadgcf

Samih said:


> Thank you brother for the correction. Nonetheless, I wondered if there is not a mistake when one says A"tini ?




أَعْطِنِي is correct. We put a فتحة instead of a كسرة on the همزة because this verb is in the imperative of the measure-four verb أعطى . Verbs of this form always take فتحة , for example:

أَوْضِح explain!

أَرْسِل send!

أَذِع broadcast!

أَلْغِ abolish!

أَرِ show!

Also, check out this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1978816


----------



## Samih

lukebeadgcf said:


> أَعْطِنِي is correct. We put a فتحة instead of a كسرة on the همزة because this verb is in the imperative of the measure-four verb أعطى . Verbs of this form always take فتحة , for example:
> 
> أَوْضِح explain!
> 
> أَرْسِل send!
> 
> أَذِع broadcast!
> 
> أَلْغِ abolish!
> 
> أَرِ show!
> 
> Also, check out this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1978816




Thank you for the correction, have a nice day


----------



## Su^

cherine said:


> Welcome to the forum, Samih
> 
> The verb أعطني is pronounced a3Tini.
> 
> The vowelisation/pronunciation is:
> a3Tini 7urriyati, aTliq yadayya. Innani a3Taytuka ma'stabqaytu shay2a(n).
> The ن in شيئًا is not pronounced to keep the rhyme.
> 
> I suggest you listen to أم كلثوم singing this poem to get the correct pronunciation. As far as I know, she didn't make mistakes in pronunciation or vowelisation.





I'm trying to understand why it says  yadayya, what has happened to yad here?


----------



## lukebeadgcf

Su^ said:


> I'm trying to understand why it says  yadayya, what has happened to yad here?



يد hand

يدين two hands

يديَّ my two hands (accusative/genitive)

When you add a possessive suffix to a dual word, the نون is dropped. In this case, since "hands" is the object of the verb أطلق the original form is يدين . You add ياء for "my," the نون drops and we have يديي*. Arabic morphology dictates that these two يائين be geminated into one with a شدّة .


----------



## Su^

lukebeadgcf said:


> يد hand
> 
> يدين two hands
> 
> يديَّ my two hands (accusative/genitive)
> 
> When you add a possessive suffix to a dual word, the نون is dropped. In this case, since "hands" is the object of the verb أطلق the original form is يدين . You add ياء for "my," the نون drops and we have يديي*. Arabic morphology dictates that these two يائين be geminated into one with a شدّة .




Thanks for the explanation, but I don't understand the alif of: يديا


----------



## lukebeadgcf

Su^ said:


> Thanks for the explanation, but I don't understand the alif of: يديا



I believe you are referring to the فتحة on the ياء since there is no ألف . Arabic morphology provides ways to break up consonant clusters. If we omitted the فتحة and wrote "my two hands," we would get يَدَيّْ . In other words, a سكون on a شدة which does not occur in formal Arabic. So we add a فتحة in the same way we do when we conjugate geminate verbs in المجزوم . We cannot say لم أحبّْ , so we say لم أحبَّ as in لم أحبَّها أبدا . Consonant clusters are forbidden in Arabic, whether they occur initially, medially, or finally.


----------



## AndyRoo

Su^ said:


> Thanks for the explanation, but I don't understand the alif of: يديا


 
If you mean the alif in your original post: يدي ا  that is a typo and shouldn't be there.


----------



## Su^

But it doesn't seem to be a typo, because it's in the original text here:
http://almashriq.hiof.no/egypt/700/780/umKoulthoum/Songs/LYR/atlal.html
forth stanza.


----------



## lukebeadgcf

Su^ said:


> But it doesn't seem to be a typo, because it's in the original text here:
> http://almashriq.hiof.no/egypt/700/780/umKoulthoum/Songs/LYR/atlal.html
> forth stanza.



In poetry, short vowels are routinely rendered as long vowels and the end of a بيت . I'm sorry I said there was no ألف . In your original post, it is separated from the word so I neglected it altogether.


----------



## Su^

lukebeadgcf said:


> In poetry, short vowels are routinely rendered as long vowels and the end of a بيت . I'm sorry I said there was no ألف . In your original post, it is separated from the word so I neglected it altogether.




Ah, now I  understand! Thank you!!

But is this the case only in poetry?


----------



## cherine

The alif is here to keep the rhyme and meter. So, to answer your question: yes, this is only done with poetry.


----------



## seta

Hi, I can't get the meaning of this sentence...Can you translate it for me please?


----------



## cherine

أعطني حريتي  give me my freedom
أطلق يديَّا set my hands free
إنني أعطيتُ I gave [all]
ما استبقيتُ شيئًا didn't keep/hold anything for my self


----------



## seta

Thank you Cherine


----------



## cherine

You're welcome, Seta


----------



## Mahaodeh

Isn't the hamza in اعط واطلق a hamzat waSl?


----------



## lukebeadgcf

Mahaodeh said:


> Isn't the hamza in اعط واطلق a hamzat waSl?



No. Since they both come from verbs on the pattern أفعل (measure IV), they retain the همزة in الأمر (as well as المصدر) . Only imperatives from triliteral verbal forms I, VII-XV (فعل وانفعل وافتعل وافعلّ واستفعل وافعالّ وافعوعل وافعوّل وافعنلل وافعنلى) and quadriliteral verbal forms III-IV (افعنلل وافعللّ) take همزة وصل . Also see this thread:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1978816


----------

